# Serie Uncharted



## Fabry_cekko (1 Gennaio 2013)

ma quanto è bella questa serie? ieri ho finito l'ultimo capitolo, uno più bello dell'altro, se devo scegliere il migliore dico il terzo
ho apprezzato tutto di questa serie...personaggi, ambienti, storia e l'azione
Drake è veramente un grande


----------



## Jino (1 Gennaio 2013)

Ma che tipo di gioco è? Ne ho sempre sentito parlare bene.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Gennaio 2013)

avventura, il primo secondo me non è al livello degli altri 2, ci sono troppe sparatorie anche se rimane un buonissimo gioco
gli altri 2 la storia è più bella e ti fa rimanere incollato fino alla fine...ricco di colpi di scena e di situazione dove il protagonista sembra spacciato
se ti piace l'avventura e anche la storia, io ti consiglio di prenderli, non costano molto (soprattutto i primi 2)
il terzo lo trovi anche a 20-30 euro


----------



## Fabriman94 (1 Gennaio 2013)

Il primo ormai lo hanno messo a prezzo stracciato nella nuova catena essentials. Saga mai esplorata purtroppo, ma un giorno forse potrei incominciare a scoprirla.


----------



## Jino (1 Gennaio 2013)

Anch'io più avanti


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Gennaio 2013)

Bellissimi, un po' troppo corti però


----------



## Barragan (1 Gennaio 2013)

Il 2 è il migliore. Il 3 l'ho finito in un giorno.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Gennaio 2013)

Barragan ha scritto:


> Il 2 è il migliore. Il 3 l'ho finito in un giorno.



1 giorno?? io 8 giorni
il secondo era più lungo


----------



## juventino (2 Gennaio 2013)

Il primo mi piacque subito grazie al suo ottimo gameplay, la grafica ancora oggi davvero ottima ed un doppiaggio superbo e fu uno dei primi giochi che presi per la Ps3.
Il secondo è il migliore della serie grazie ad un'ottima longevità, una varietà incredibile di ambientazioni e situazioni e gli enormi miglioramenti rispetto al primo.
Il terzo parte subito col botto, ma imho a tratti si perde un pò (resta comunque un grandissimo gioco sia chiaro) ed ha un finale un pò forzato.
In ogni caso Uncharted è veramente uno dei pochi giochi che consiglierei di prendere ad occhi chiusi, a meno che non vi piacciano i giochi con i mostri.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Gennaio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Il primo mi piacque subito grazie al suo ottimo gameplay, la grafica ancora oggi davvero ottima ed un doppiaggio superbo e fu uno dei primi giochi che presi per la Ps3.
> Il secondo è il migliore della serie grazie ad un'ottima longevità, una varietà incredibile di ambientazioni e situazioni e gli enormi miglioramenti rispetto al primo.
> Il terzo parte subito col botto, ma imho a tratti si perde un pò (resta comunque un grandissimo gioco sia chiaro) ed ha un finale un pò forzato.
> In ogni caso Uncharted è veramente uno dei pochi giochi che consiglierei di prendere ad occhi chiusi, a meno che non vi piacciano i giochi con i mostri.



io li odio ma cmq ce ne sono pochi...li ho visti verso la fine nel primo e qualcuno in qualche capitolo del secondo..nel terzo niente


----------



## Brain84 (2 Gennaio 2013)

per quanto mi riguarda, la miglior saga di questa generazione di console


----------



## Barragan (2 Gennaio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> 1 giorno?? io 8 giorni
> il secondo era più lungo



Circa 6-7 ore.


----------



## Bawert (2 Gennaio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Il primo mi piacque subito grazie al suo ottimo gameplay, la grafica ancora oggi davvero ottima ed un doppiaggio superbo e fu uno dei primi giochi che presi per la Ps3.
> Il secondo è il migliore della serie grazie ad un'ottima longevità, una varietà incredibile di ambientazioni e situazioni e gli enormi miglioramenti rispetto al primo.
> Il terzo parte subito col botto, ma imho a tratti si perde un pò (resta comunque un grandissimo gioco sia chiaro) ed ha un finale un pò forzato.
> In ogni caso Uncharted è veramente uno dei pochi giochi che consiglierei di prendere ad occhi chiusi, a meno che non vi piacciano i giochi con i mostri.



Di mostri ce ne pochissimi, solo alla fine del primo, perché nel 2 quelli lì non li considero mostri.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Brain84 ha scritto:


> per quanto mi riguarda, la miglior saga di questa generazione di console



Quotone


----------

